# 12/16/10 Fashion-a-bull Holiday Party Fundraiser for Atl Bully Rescue!



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Suggested $5 donation at the door


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*UH Oh!!! An excuse to party!! Thats whats up!!!*


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Next Thursday!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhh wish I could be there, have fun all, take pics, we wanna see ;D


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's the commercial for Thursday 
FASHION-A-BULL @ EASTSIDE LOUNGE THURS DEC 16TH on Vimeo


----------

